# San Lorenzo Beach, Ecuador



## Bubz

Me and my buddies went yesterday and I snapped some photos while I was there.

Nikon D80 DSLR
Tamron 11-18mm Wide Angle Lens


----------



## Coldow91

Wow all of these are incredible, great shots


----------



## abraxas

great group of photos.


----------



## ernie

try numbering and posting them a bit smaller next time, makes it easier to look at.
impressive photos i must say, second one is one of my favorites


----------



## Senor Hound

Muy Bueno!  My favorites are #2 and #9.  They have really good color.

Please tell me you are getting good photos of some of the other good sights... the rain forest, Quito, the lovely Equatorianas...  (Did I say that right?)


----------

